# "Filmer" l'écran



## PS (10 Juillet 2002)

Bonjour à tous,

Une application permet de "filmer" ou plutôt d'enregistrer une séqunece contenant des manipulations à l'écran, à des fins de formation...

Quelqu'un aurait-il l'obligeance de me rappeler le nom de ce produit ?

Avec mes remerciements,
PS.


----------



## LCT (10 Juillet 2002)

Quickeys peut faire ça entre autres.


----------



## Bernard53 (10 Juillet 2002)

Snapz Pro peut faire ceci.

Salutations.


----------



## PS (10 Juillet 2002)

Snapz !

Voilà le nom que je cherchais...
Et en plus il est disponible pour OS X et en Français.







Merci de votre aide.
PS.


----------



## pot (17 Juillet 2002)

j'ai le modem sur un pc et j'accede au net par un proxy sur ce dit pc.
Acun probleme pour le surf ou le mail.
par contre impossible de passer en ftp (erreur -3212 sur fetch)
Quelqu'un a une idee, c'est plutot urgent


----------

